# 2011 Cruze Burning smell when parked in the garage



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello, I have a 2011 Cruze, bought it with 20 miles from the dealer a few weeks ago and now have about 200 miles on the car. It is a LS model with 6 speed manual transmission and bluetooth package. 

I have been noticing that after my car has been driven and parked in the garage, I notice a bad burning smell coming from the car when walking back into the garage about 15 minutes after the car has been shut down. The smell lingers in the garage for hours.

Can this be a new car burning smell of all the new parts in the engine/transmission as it is getting broken in? I also thought maybe it could be the clutch since it is a manual transmission? I am confident that I am not 'slipping' the clutch when driving as I have had many manual transmissions in the past and never had any problems with burning smells. I always keep my foot on the floor and not resting on the clutch pedal. I also shift swiftly and ensure the clutch is fully released when traveling down the road. 

I am puzzled and worried as a brand new car with 200 miles should not already be having problems with something burning up inside the engine compartment somewhere.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

motor breaking in still give it time its fine unless it smells like burnt oil


----------



## GSDB (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Pilot,

I've had my car about 3 weeks and have about 900 miles on my manual Eco and I noticed the same smell for the first couple weeks. I didn't smell like clutch to me, more like warm plastic. If I had to guess, it could be some of the underbody paneling that is just letting off some odor when it heats up, but I never worried too much about it. The smell is pretty much gone and now all I have left is the new car smell on the inside.

Greg


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

My clutch stunk for awhile for the frist couple of days, guess just getting broke in. Esp if I had to slip it real bad to get up the driveway


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

ditto my car did the same thing when i got it the smell does go away i thought it might have been the blower motor myself because i noticed more when i had the blower on , but everything is new and breaking in so its nothing to worry about .


----------



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

TThanks everyone. Very helpful. The smell is like burning rubber or plastic so I'm hopeful this is just a break-in smell because its very noticeable in the garage. I've checked all around the engine for leaks or debris that may have fallen in the engine compartment during production. All seems to be in place. 

On a seperate note, it rained yesterday and I noticed water dripping out of a black flapper device on the inside of the engine compartment firewall. Is this water draining from the bottom of the windshield? Seems strange for water to drip inside the engine compartment on top of the plate under the engine. Seems like water will collect in this area and rust that plate and area around it over time.


----------



## nccruze (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll add one more ditto. I have an LS manual and had that smell for several hundred miles. I'm at 1200 miles now and it seems to be over.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes Pilot,
My Cruze has 270 miles on it and it is getting better already.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I also had that smell coming from my AT ECO for the first few hundred kms. I'm just over 1000kms now, and it's gone. Kinda sad actually, cause that smell means NEW!


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

My guess is it's from the Catalytic Converter. They have a coating from the factory that smells real bad when it burns off.


----------



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

Interesting comments. Thanks. I called the dealer and they say they get about 3 calls a week about this. But he is saying it is most likely a grocery plastic bag that is stuck on the exaust system somewhere and needs to be scraped off with a wire brush? I find it hard to beleive that Cruze owners are prone to getting grocery bags attached to their exaust systems when driving down the road, but who knows??


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah. i noticed the same smell to only for the first week. Its normal for cars even when i bought my Z06 i noticed the exact same smell.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ive had mine for about 5 weeks now and the smell is gone most of the time. The only time i notice is if i work the car harder then normal before coming to a stop i still get some burn off smell. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, I think I may have found part of the problem with the burning smell coming from my new Cruze. I got underneath the car and noticed there is a giant bar code sticker affixed to the cataytic converter/exaust area. Makes me wonder if this came from the factory that way, or did the dealer install this after delivery prior to selling to me? I can't imagine that it would need to be replaced after only 20 miles (that is how many the car had on it when I purchased it). Or does all new cars come with this sticker attached and dealer is supposed to scrape it off prior to the sale (whoch could be another "good" reason why dealer love to charge that $299 or higher "prep fee"!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

ALL cars and trucks have this smell new. It will go away.


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

Worked at a dealer for 5 years through college. Did hundreds of new car preps and they all smelled like that, some more than others depending on how hard they are worked. 

Ryan


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

..


----------



## Abhishek39 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a cruze. I drove it for about 300 kms. 50 of which were uphill. When I parked the car, I could smell something burning. the smell was similar to plastic or rubber burning.

I checked the tyres, the exhaust. But could not find anything. The smell comes from above the front tires. The bonnet of the car is warm but not hot. However, the side fenders above the front tyres are hot. This is the place where i suspect the smell originates from.

I was worried abt the chevy and now my fears are coming true. Hopefully it aint anyting major. Can someone help


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

it is only the coatings and any paint that has been oversprayed onto those parts that run hot which includes the engine and exhaust system from the block to the tailpipe. the smell will fade away the more miles u drive.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Abhishek39 said:


> I have a cruze. I drove it for about 300 kms. 50 of which were uphill. When I parked the car, I could smell something burning. the smell was similar to plastic or rubber burning.
> 
> I checked the tyres, the exhaust. But could not find anything. The smell comes from above the front tires. The bonnet of the car is warm but not hot. However, the side fenders above the front tyres are hot. This is the place where i suspect the smell originates from.
> 
> I was worried abt the chevy and now my fears are coming true. Hopefully it aint anyting major. Can someone help


I can help... test drive a few different new cars on a good "workout" and then park in an enclosed area like a garage. Then catagorize the individual odors that are created by a new Chevy, Ford,Toyota,Honda, etc. 
After catagorizing the various burn off smells, sit back and ask yourself if your concerns were all for nothing. I worry about Chevy too.... I worry that they will give in to the prsessures of the new age order, resulting in the softening of the Corvette. I dream of owning one someday and would hate to find that it would become a hybrid or worst yet - electric. Speaking of which, where does everybody think electric power comes from? The Electric Fairy? Global concerns about Nuke plants and we all think an electric car would be a greener car. And where does Honda think pressureized natural gas comes from? Right again! The Natural Gas Fairy! Oh...no... it comes from raping the Earth even worse than oil drilling! Where are those *%*^$*% extraterrestrials when you need them? Oh, right... we probably don't want their help - no profit in cheap sustainable power sources..... 
Sorry for the rant. I was just trying to help. 
New rubber,paint,coated metals,brake linings,silicones, etc. will smell when hot.


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine had a smell too! I have not noticed it for a while now.


----------



## nosro (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm bumping this thread because I also have this smell on my new 2011 Cruze Eco. It has been most acute when I run the air conditioning and come to a stop - then there is a surge of this smell entering the cabin. Using air recirculation avoids the problem, which confirms that the smell is not from the HVAC system. I also smell it from outside the car after parking.

As of 400 miles, the smell still exists. I have also tried idling in the summer heat to see if I can burn it off, but idling doesn't seem to continue generating the smell.

Any other ideas?

(And this most definitely is not the normal new car smell. I have purchased 8 other new cars in my life and none have had this strong burning smell.)


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

In my opinion this is a combined effect of the brakes and specific tires on the vehicle. 

Eventually I stopped smelling it. Its either the tires or a coating on the pads/disks. I say this because I smelt it strongest after going through tight turns with traction control on and parking, or parking after coming off a ramp at 90mph.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

nosro said:


> I'm bumping this thread because I also have this smell on my new 2011 Cruze Eco. It has been most acute when I run the air conditioning and come to a stop - then there is a surge of this smell entering the cabin. Using air recirculation avoids the problem, which confirms that the smell is not from the HVAC system. I also smell it from outside the car after parking.
> 
> As of 400 miles, the smell still exists. I have also tried idling in the summer heat to see if I can burn it off, but idling doesn't seem to continue generating the smell.
> 
> ...


 
It will go away...I had that smell for the first little while...put some more miles on her...you will be good!!


----------



## nosro (Apr 11, 2011)

Quazar said:


> In my opinion this is a combined effect of the brakes and specific tires on the vehicle.


Most definitely not the brakes. I am very familiar with the smell of brakes overheating. This burning smell is distinctly plastic (of which there is none in brakes).

I do notice it getting better.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

There were 2 or 3 tags on the exhaust pipes that burn off and also the heat shields insulation from chrome color to discolored had mine on a hoist to check it out. took about 2000 miles on mine to stop smelling


----------



## nosro (Apr 11, 2011)

I have an update. After 1100 miles, I was still getting a burning smell, so I decided to take it to the dealer. The dealer has determined that the turbocharger was leaking oil onto the exhaust manifold.

My point here is that anyone else getting a burning smell should not wait and hope that the smell goes away.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine had the same smell. Smelled like cooking plastic to me. It has since gone away.


----------



## nosro (Apr 11, 2011)

Another update: the official cited reason on the invoice is a missing gasket on the oil return line from the turbocharger.

My advice: it doesn't hurt to take it into the dealer rather than waiting.


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

Had the same problem, but after 2 months and 2300 miles it has gone away.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I took an eco for a test drive yesterday and I did notice a burning smell afterwards. At first I thought I had somehow smoked the clutch, even though I wasn't on it much.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

"I love the smell of burning [Cruze] in the morning..."

Yes, my car had that smell in the garage for a while as well.


----------



## CruzeTalk (Sep 15, 2011)

*2011 Cruze burning smell*

Had the same smell on my car. Took it back to the dealers to be checked out but they said there was nothing. Turned out it was my clutch burning and it has cost me a fortune to have a new clutch and fly wheel. Make sure the smell is investigated it could cost you a fortune!!!


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

Isn't the clutch covered under the powertrain warranty? Pardon my ignorance when it comes to clutches and warranties since I haven't owned a manual before. But if it wears out from normal use shouldn't that be covered?


----------



## USMC034L (Sep 23, 2011)

My car also had the rather distinct burning smell, but now, two weeks after getting it, I have about 615 miles on it and the smell has practically disappeared. 

Clutches are generally not covered under powertrain unless something catastrophic happens to them in the first few thousand miles that is not caused by driver error. Since they are a normal wear item most warranties do not cover them, at least in my experience.


----------



## ChevyOwner86 (Mar 8, 2012)

VERY frustrated. I have a similar issue, now with 11,000 miles on mine. I've only noticed it when the heater is on, but it's worse if the blower is set to the floor, rather than defrost. It smells like wiring or hot plastic, definitely not normal. I don't seem to notice it nearly as much the cooler the thermostat is set. I took mine in the dealer and they said they felt it was some oil spilled from the last oil change. I disagree. If it were so, it stands to reason a person would always smell it, not just when the thermostat is turned up. I like the car, but am frustrated I can't seem to get answers as to the cause of the smell.


----------



## Cruze772011 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have the same problem. I notice it with the heater or AC on. 11,000 miles on car right now. I brought in because the engine was leaking coolant about a month ago. Was told burning smell would leave -- it has not. It is making me sick. I get indigestion and my stomach feels all messed up any time I am in the car. Sometimes I will get light headed or a headache. I didn't drive the vehicle the first few months I had it (injury) and our winter was unseasonably warm so no real need to ever run heater or A/C before the last couple months. 

I'm bringing the car back in, but there seems to be something seriously wrong with it. Its getting to the point where I can't really drive the car. I mean I have to, but I really dread it at this point.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The people that still have the issue after 10,000 miles...it sounds like you guys are mistaking something else for the burning smell. At 1500 miles, the smell is more or less gone on my Cruze.

Someone mentioned above that there was a gasket missing on the oil return line to their turbo. My Volvo always leaked oil down onto the exhaust in some form or another - turbo, cam cover bolts, cam seals, etc. It smells like CRAP and will really make you feel nauseous. If the gasket was missing on one car, it's possible that some of the rest of you may have that issue as well.

If it's still persistent after that long, don't live with it. Take your car to the dealer and demand they figure it out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruze772011 said:


> I have the same problem. I notice it with the heater or AC on. 11,000 miles on car right now. I brought in because the engine was leaking coolant about a month ago. Was told burning smell would leave -- it has not. It is making me sick. I get indigestion and my stomach feels all messed up any time I am in the car. Sometimes I will get light headed or a headache. I didn't drive the vehicle the first few months I had it (injury) and our winter was unseasonably warm so no real need to ever run heater or A/C before the last couple months.
> 
> I'm bringing the car back in, but there seems to be something seriously wrong with it. Its getting to the point where I can't really drive the car. I mean I have to, but I really dread it at this point.




Cruze772011,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze back into your dealership. If you would like me to contact your dealer and set up an appointment for you please send me a PM with your name, VIN, dealership and your available days and times. Either way, please keep me posted on this. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Cruze772011 (Apr 30, 2012)

Stacy --

I have brought it back this week. I was told by the service manager that the problem was reproduced but the problem was not something that could be fixed and that I would have to live with it. It was his opinion that was related to the coolant. He was unable to put any time table to the solution, but he was hopeful that at some point would go away. Clearly that is an unacceptable response. I can't be inhaling toxic fumes while driving the vehicle. 

I have written directly to dealership about receiving a refund on the vehicle, but they have not responded as of yet. I guess my next step will be directly to GM. Either way, I don't see how I can drive around in the car with this issue in it.


----------



## Cruze772011 (Apr 30, 2012)

Stacy --

I have brought it back this week. I was told by the service manager that the problem was reproduced but the problem was not something that could be fixed and that I would have to live with it. It was his opinion that was related to the coolant. He was unable to put any time table to the solution, but he was hopeful that at some point would go away. Clearly that is an unacceptable response. I can't be inhaling toxic fumes while driving the vehicle. 

I have written directly to dealership about receiving a refund on the vehicle, but they have not responded as of yet. I guess my next step will be directly to GM. Either way, I don't see how I can drive around in the car with this issue in it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruze772011 said:


> I was told by the service manager that the problem was reproduced but the problem was not something that could be fixed and that I would have to live with it. It was his opinion that was related to the coolant. He was unable to put any time table to the solution, but he was hopeful that at some point would go away. Clearly that is an unacceptable response. I can't be inhaling toxic fumes while driving the vehicle.


Take a look at the antifreeze smell thread. There is a GM TSB for identifying the source of the leak. From what I'm reading there are several different potential leak points and not all Cruzen with this issue are leaking at the same spot. Give that information to your dealership. Also, call GM Customer Service directly. Maybe between Stacy and GM Customer Service asking your dealership about why your car stinks they'll be motivated to find and fix the problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruze772011 said:


> Stacy --
> 
> I have brought it back this week. I was told by the service manager that the problem was reproduced but the problem was not something that could be fixed and that I would have to live with it. It was his opinion that was related to the coolant. He was unable to put any time table to the solution, but he was hopeful that at some point would go away. Clearly that is an unacceptable response. I can't be inhaling toxic fumes while driving the vehicle.
> 
> I have written directly to dealership about receiving a refund on the vehicle, but they have not responded as of yet. I guess my next step will be directly to GM. Either way, I don't see how I can drive around in the car with this issue in it.




Cruze772011,
I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

